# icone animé



## avatar (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'icone animé et notamment celui que j'ai vu dans la série 5 de dexter hier soir ; c'est la corbeille qui est en fait un petit broyeur de papier et c'est super chou ; quelqu'un peut-il me dire où je peux le trouver et le télécharger ? merci d'avance

avatar


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

bonjour et bienvenue

en supposant que cela existe, tu devrais plutôt te diriger vers le sous forum Customisation (clic)

un gentil modérateur y déplacera sans doute ton message


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Mars 2011)

Hors sujet attention


----------



## Fìx (5 Mars 2011)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Hors sujet attention


.... et déjà bu! 


(m'est avis que notre gentil posteur n'a pas appuyé sur le petit bouton "Vérifier que la question n'a pas déjà été posée" présent lors de la création de la discussion. Parce que le terme "corbeille+dexter" nous fait tomber automatiquement dessus!  )


----------

